# AMD Brings in New Desktop CPUs, Cuts Prices



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2008)

AMD has added weight to its CPU lineup by bringing in new CPUs and cutting prices for some older ones. New CPUs aside, the price cuts by AMD are rather dramatic to say the least. To begin with, it's known that the Phenom X4 9950 has a rated TDP of 140W, and that only a chosen few motherboards support it, perhaps leading to cold market response. AMD has revised the processor with a lower rated TDP of 125W. This isn't new, AMD did the same with the 125W B3 stepping model X4 9750 months ago, releasing a revised 95W B3 part. What's more, the Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition could sport a surprising price of US $186. Perhaps it's AMD paving the way for its 45nm parts. At its new TDP and price the X4 9950 is a much better buy.

The Phenom X3 8750 would sell for $139, making it very competitive with Intel's offerings at that price-band. Additionally, AMD added new dual-core processors based on the Brisbane core, the Athlon X2 6500 Black Edition priced at $105 and an Athlon X2 5050e 45W low-power part at $90.



Changes to the prices of existing processors are as followed.

For the Phenom X4 series:

The 140W Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition gets price parity with its cooler twin, cut from $235 to $186
The Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition slips further down from $194 to $180
The Phenom X4 9750 gets much needed respite from an illogical price of $215 to $170
The Phenom X4 9650 moves from being priced at $195 to $156

For the Phenom X3 series:

Phenom X3 8750 from $175 to a new low $134
Phenom X3 8650 from $145 to $123

Some Athlon X2 parts get double-digit prices:

Athlon X2 6000+ from $112 to $95
Athlon X2 5600+ from $102 to $88
Athlon X2 5400+ from $87 to $78
Athlon X2 5200+ from $76 to $68

Hexus.net spoke with Raj Suman, Euro product marketing director at distributor Avnet, to get confirmation of approximate street pricing.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2008)

Many Thanks to hayder.master for sending this in.


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome at the 5050e 

So glad I didnt go out and buy the 4850e lol.


Anyone know what the 5050e is clocked at?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Many Thanks to hayder.master for sending this in.



thanx  my friend


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, they're becoming cheaper. Perhaps they are making headroom for new Deneb processors.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Anyone know what the 5050e is clocked at?



Same as the 5000+, 2.60 GHz. 13x multi.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for posting that hayder.

prices are interesting, AMD is definately keeping it competitive.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> thanks for posting that hayder.
> 
> prices are interesting, AMD is definately keeping it competitive.




you well come Mussels


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 27, 2008)

very good point for 9950 , we know it is better than q6600 and now it is cheaper too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2008)

those new 6 series CPUs are Phenom X2s


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2008)

that 6500 X2 should technically be a 3.25 GHz CPU, but if it suffers from Brisbane Syndrome (512KB L2 and odd Multiplier) it will probably run at 3.26- 3.3 GHz to make ends meet, god i hope the 45nm parts are roxor, get away from the Brisbane/B2/B3 Gen Phenom design.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

I still think the tri-cores are slightly overpriced. Just a little bit lower, and they would be perfect, imo.

Quad prices are finally starting to look nicer tho. At least they're coming in line with Intel in performance/value now.


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Same as the 5000+, 2.60 GHz. 13x multi.



Hmm fair enough.

I asked because the 4850e is 2.5Ghz, whereas the 4800 is 2.4 lol.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Hmm fair enough.
> 
> I asked because the 4850e is 2.5Ghz, whereas the 4800 is 2.4 lol.



Is it really? Then add 0.5x to multiplier to 5000+. 2.70 GHz.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Is it really? Then add 0.5x to multiplier to 5000+. 2.70 GHz.



I would still think 2.6. the 4850e is 2.5, while the 4450e is 2.3.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> that 6500 X2 should technically be a 3.25 GHz CPU, but if it suffers from Brisbane Syndrome (512KB L2 and odd Multiplier) it will probably run at 3.26- 3.3 GHz to make ends meet, god i hope the 45nm parts are roxor, get away from the Brisbane/B2/B3 Gen Phenom design.




like i say before a month about amd need to relase some good dual core cpu like 7000x2 or something can compare it with e8400 or e8600 maybe


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I do recall during the 939 Era that the 4600 and 4800 were same clock (2.4GHz) but the 4600 had half the cache of the 4800, im sorry but a 5000+ should technically be 2.5GHz but i guess the L2 plays it all.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 27, 2008)

off topic maybe i just read that amd is selling a part of ati the tv-chip unit to broadcom

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?newsid=103454


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, nice!  That 9950 125W looks a lot nicer now


----------



## xfire (Aug 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> I do recall during the 939 Era that the 4600 and 4800 were same clock (2.4GHz) but the 4600 had half the cache of the 4800, im sorry but a 5000+ should technically be 2.5GHz but i guess the L2 plays it all.


5200+ is the same clock of 5000+ and has 1mb extra L2.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

xfire said:


> 5200+ is the same clock of 5000+ and has 1mb extra L2.



Not anymore. I think that was only with the Windsors. The Brisbane 5000+ and 5200+ are 2.6 and 2.7Ghz respectively, both with 2x512KB cache.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow these price cuts are drastic! I wonder if they are still making a profit on these now or are they just getting rid of all the old stock to make way for the new?


----------



## morf (Aug 27, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Awesome at the 5050e
> 
> So glad I didnt go out and buy the 4850e lol.
> 
> Anyone know what the 5050e is clocked at?



Frack! I just ordered 4850e for one of my work PCs. I hope the only difference is in the clock 2500 vs. 2600.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2008)

morf said:


> Frack! I just ordered 4850e for one of my work PCs. I hope the only difference is in the clock 2500 vs. 2600.



ok 4850 and Brisbane 4800 are 2.5GHz 512K L2, Windsor and 939 4800 were 2.4GHz 1024K L2


----------



## quickie (Aug 27, 2008)

anyone building an AMD based system should be a bit more happier now ...if they didn't order the cpu yet 

I don't know what the profit margins are on these cpus, but I can't imagine them making much. Maybe this latest effort will at least help them try to maintain market share.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweeeeet.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 27, 2008)

If X2 6500+ has less cache than 6400+ ima be pissed.


----------



## X1REME (Aug 27, 2008)

*AMD Phenom FX - Kentsfield Beater*

There's said to be two chips in the pipeline, the FX-80 at 4Ghz and  the FX-82 at 4.4GHz.
The FX-80 at stock out performs a 5.0GHz Kentsfield.

http://reviewage.co.uk/content/view/33/1/


----------



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2008)

X1REME said:


> wow its gonna happen real quickly, check out the site below
> 
> http://reviewage.co.uk/content/view/33/1/



Kentsfield is two years old. Give us a Yorkfield or Bloomfield beater.


----------



## X1REME (Aug 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Kentsfield is two years old. Give us a Yorkfield or Bloomfield beater.



i think this is just the taster, i hope anyway


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 27, 2008)

I say, they should release a 45nm 4.0ghz 7000+ X2 to compete with current Wolfdales  So cheap guys like me can get a good AMD dualy and not have to jump on the quad bandwagon yet to reach those speeds.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 27, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> If X2 6500+ has less cache than 6400+ ima be pissed.



its a brisbane core aka 512k.

the 9950 has come down enough when i get another decent job i can afford to get it


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 27, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I say, they should release a 45nm 4.0ghz 7000+ X2 to compete with current Wolfdales  So cheap guys like me can get a good AMD dualy and not have to jump on the quad bandwagon yet to reach those speeds.



thats a total rework of the X2 they can't do it with brisbane it doesnt clock that high, im suprised they got the 6500 out of it personally. They can't use Phenom because there are 4 cores and even disabling 2 won't help that much and cost is to high


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 27, 2008)

Where does it say this 6500 is Brisbane though?

And if they can make tri-core they can make dual core.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 27, 2008)

it says it in the top post thats its brisbane


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Kentsfield is two years old. Give us a Yorkfield or Bloomfield beater.



Speak for yourself -- I'd be happy with a Kentsfield beater at a bargain price.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 27, 2008)

id be happy with an allendale


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2008)

When does the price cut become effective?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 28, 2008)

That makes me getting the 9950 even a lot better. WOOH


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2008)

WOWZERS! I was gonna leave the 9950BE alone as I've already got the 9850BE but at this price I'll buy one just to test it out and have some fun! These prices are amazing for what you get, it would be nice to see the Tri cores just a few dollars lower (not the $104 one as that's already golden) but it's close enough anyway.

The prices on the Quads are just awesome though.

PP Mquire, the Tri-core (Toliman X3) processors are X4 processors with one core disabled not a built from scratch Tri-core model.

K

Btw, I'm surprised they squeezed out the X2 6500 as well  Good job AMD!


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Btw, I'm surprised they squeezed out the X2 6500 as well  Good job AMD!



Yea, that surprised me as well...


----------



## X1REME (Aug 28, 2008)

L@@k these prices are coming down as expected and is nothing to be excited about as we all know AMD will launch the new cpu`s shanghai/deneb in the 2nd half (end of November/December). amd will cut prices as Intel has recently but amd offerings look sweet where as Intel`s now look sour (low/middle range).

AMD has already stated shipping to Taiwan (recently) motherboard makers, compared to Intel 3 weeks ago. so they will have motherboards out in time for Xmas/back to school period, otherwise they miss out on the biggest money maker of the year. funny how amd left it to the last moment, maybe to see if Intel has anything else they have not told everyone about


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 28, 2008)

*DDR2 800 combined with 5050e*

According to this article from TweakTown, because of a divider based setup on the CPU speed, the built-in memory controller in Athlon X2 4850e processors can't handle DDR2 800 memories at full speed. They can work at a speed of max. 712 MHz. What can be the max speed we can expect from the 5050e mem controller? I calculated as 740 MHz.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> According to this article from TweakTown, because of a divider based setup on the CPU speed, the built-in memory controller in Athlon X2 4850e processors can't handle DDR2 800 memories at full speed. They can work at a speed of max. 712 MHz. What can be the max speed we can expect from the 5050e mem controller? I calculated as 740 MHz.



They can handle 800Mhz just fine, they just don't run that way by default. Put it on an even multi, or overclock it a touch, and they'll hit 800Mhz no probs.


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> They can handle 800Mhz just fine, they just don't run that way by default. Put it on an even multi, or overclock it a touch, and they'll hit 800Mhz no probs.



Thx. Does this issue only affect Athlon ULV types? It's not mentioned for Phenoms.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> Thx. Does this issue only affect Athlon ULV types? It's not mentioned for Phenoms.


No, it the same with all AM2 and newer cpus. If it has an odd multi or a half multi, the ram underspeeds a little by default.

TBH, I'm not 100% sure how the mem dividers work on Phenom, but I'm willing to bet it's the same, except that they have 1066MHz support built in as well.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 28, 2008)

All Phenom processors, regardless of the CPU frequency, run DDR2 memory at the proper specified frequency.


----------



## xfire (Aug 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, it the same with all AM2 and newer cpus. If it has an odd multi or a half multi, the ram underspeeds a little by default.
> 
> TBH, I'm not 100% sure how the mem dividers work on Phenom, but I'm willing to bet it's the same, except that they have 1066MHz support built in as well.


My 4200 has a 10.5 multiplier(200*10.5) so will 800 Mhz be uberclocked on mine?
I read something in about this in a magzine but I didn't quite understand it.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 28, 2008)

> Sources familiar with the plans of Advanced Micro Devices on Wednesday denied the fact that the company has plans to release dual-core AMD Phenom processors, but said that the chipmaker plans to release dual-core chips based on the K10 micro-architecture under the AMD Athlon X2 brand-name.
> 
> Instead of three AMD Phenom X2 chips (as reported on Tuesday), the world’s second largest maker of x86 microprocessors plans to release one AMD Athlon X2 6500 microprocessor based on the K10 micro-architecture in early September. The chip will operate at 2.30GHz, feature 1MB of L2 cache [512KB per core], 2MB L3 cache as well as dual-channel DDR2 memory controller. The new product will have thermal design power of 95W, hence, should be compatible with the vast majority of AM2+ mainboards.



More info: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...Planned_for_September_Launch_Say_Sources.html


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2008)

i know i've seen the odd ram speed bug before on A64 chips with half multis, i dont know WHY it happens but it gives you some odd ram speeds - usually underclocked by a lot, or minorly overclocked.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i know i've seen the odd ram speed *bug* before on A64 chips with half multis, i dont know WHY it happens but it gives you some odd ram speeds - usually underclocked by a lot, or minorly overclocked.



It is not a bug, it is by design.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2008)

a design that runs your ram speed over or underclocked? sounds like a crap design then, blue.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> a design that runs your ram speed over or underclocked? sounds like a crap design then, blue.



It will never run your ram overclocked at stock settings. The ram divider is a function of cpu speed, and the dividers are only whole numbers. AMD sets it up so you don't exceed the recommended JEDEC specs on the ram, as letting it go above rated spec could cause problems with some ram.

So if your ram's SPP is 800 Mhz DDR, but your CPU speed is 2300MHz, 2300/any whole number ≠ 400Mhz(actual speed). The closest divider without the ram going over it's rated 800Mhz would be 6, giving you 766Mhz DDR ram.

So the overall limitation is the fact that the ram dividers only come in whole numbers and the mem speed is linked with cpu speed. From what was said above, I guess Phenom must have gone to either dividers that allow fractions, or they went unlinked on the mem controller.


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 29, 2008)

xfire said:


> My 4200 has a 10.5 multiplier(200*10.5) so will 800 Mhz be uberclocked on mine?
> I read something in about this in a magzine but I didn't quite understand it.



I have a 4200+ too but its multi is 11 giving 2.2 GHz. max core speed. Cool&Quiet is enabled in my system. The multiplier decreases to 5 when idle, enabling 200 MHz. memory speed but generally it's 9 while on the net giving 360 MHz actual speed. I see 399 MHz rarely. Also, the FSB/DRAM divider changes according to the CPU speed. You can have a look at the "Timings" section under CPU-Z memory tab.


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 29, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> More info: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...Planned_for_September_Launch_Say_Sources.html



It's the first desktop CPU featuring L3 cache, isn't it?


----------



## xfire (Aug 29, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> I have a 4200+ too but its multi is 11 giving 2.2 GHz. max core speed. Cool&Quiet is enabled in my system. The multiplier decreases to 5 when idle, enabling 200 MHz. memory speed but generally it's 9 while on the net giving 360 MHz actual speed. I see 399 MHz rarely. Also, the FSB/DRAM divider changes according to the CPU speed. You can have a look at the "Timings" section under CPU-Z memory tab.


Which motherboard is that?
At the present I have ddr667Mhz but I'll be getting ddr800mhz soon.
On mine its a 10.5 multi.
Is yours a brisbane?
edit:
Is mine running at 300Mhz?


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, a Brisbane. Mobo is Asus M2A-MX featuring AMD 690V and SB600 chipsets identical to yours.

edit:
It seems 300x2=600. But it often changes depending on the workload if C&Q is enabled.


----------



## xfire (Aug 29, 2008)

Could you tell me how to get it to 667 Mhz.


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know how to do it exactly, I heard about this issue yesterday. Another user "Wile E" advised me to change the multiplier to an even number or overclock the system a bit to match the expected memory speed. There isn't a setting about core multipliers in my BIOS but I can change the FSB. In your case if you increase FSB to 222MHz you'll get 666 MHz mem speed and 2330 MHz. CPU speed. But this seems risky.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> I don't know how to do it exactly, I heard about this issue yesterday. Another user "Wile E" advised me to change the multiplier to an even number or overclock the system a bit to match the expected memory speed. There isn't a setting about core multipliers in my BIOS but I can change the FSB. In your case if you increase FSB to 222MHz you'll get 666 MHz mem speed and 2330 MHz. CPU speed. But this looks risky.



Nah, the 4000+ should do that clock speed on stock volts. Both of mine did.


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nah, the 4000+ should do that clock speed on stock volts. Both of mine did.



Yes, I think it'll probably do. I overclocked mine to 218 MHz FSB and it is running quite well.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 29, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> It's the first desktop CPU featuring L3 cache, isn't it?



Yes, it will have 2MB L3, according to the article.


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 29, 2008)

xfire said:


> Could you tell me how to get it to 667 Mhz.



There is also an option in BIOS to change DRAM timings manually. If you set it to 333 MHz rather than Auto, that can help.


----------



## xfire (Aug 29, 2008)

I ran mine at 250x9 and the temp went up 10 degrees more on load(from 30 to 40 C)
I do have the ram clock option, will check that.Thanks.
A new version of dual core optimizer  has been realesed.


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> Yes, I think it'll probably do. I overclocked mine to 218 MHz FSB and it is running quite well.



Im sure you can clock much higher than that, my 4200+ does 3ghz stock voltage and 3.25ghz 1.45V .


----------



## xfire (Aug 29, 2008)

Mem set gives a better picture


----------



## Ju1i@~ (Aug 29, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Im sure you can clock much higher than that, my 4200+ does 3ghz stock voltage and 3.25ghz 1.45V .



It is said Athlon X2 processors can't be overclocked much, so it is better to buy the fastest one you can afford. But this one is different. 3.25 GHz is nearly %150 of the standart speed.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 29, 2008)

No one mentions: *When can we expect this price drop to happen?*


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> It's the first desktop CPU featuring L3 cache, isn't it?



Do you mean the first Dual core cpu with L3 cache? The Phenom's (all of them) have had L3 cache from the beginning.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> No one mentions: *When can we expect this price drop to happen?*



Go to newegg as they're already implenting a price drop on some of the cpus. I'm not sure when all of them are going to be effective, but right now they list the 9950BE *AND* 9850BE for $179...yea that's right, the same price. Free 3 day shipping as well. Sweet sweet sweet deal indeed.

K


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Do you mean the first Dual core cpu with L3 cache? The Phenom's (all of them) have had L3 cache from the beginning.
> 
> K



first AMD dual core... intel had L3 cache on the P4 EE gallatin cores.


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks, I forgot about that part of the world for a second. 

K


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ju1i@~ said:


> It is said Athlon X2 processors can't be overclocked much, so it is better to buy the fastest one you can afford. But this one is different. 3.25 GHz is nearly %150 of the standart speed.


X2's can overclock quite well, not aswell as Intel though. Most Brisbanes will do 3ghz quite easily, I actually find that AMD's higher end CPU's dont overclock aswell as the cheap ones, as long as you have a MB that will do high FSB.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> X2's can overclock quite well, not aswell as Intel though. Most Brisbanes will do 3ghz quite easily, I actually find that AMD's higher end CPU's dont overclock aswell as the cheap ones, as long as you have a MB that will do high FSB.



that is any given CPU, because they are practically overclocked, ran at maximum Stable Clocks.


----------

